# CheetahClub67 no Longer with us...kinda.



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Hey just here to let everybody know CheetahClub67 was bit by a wolf the other night while walking home from the bar.
I'm ok, don't worry...just going through some changes.
I am no longer CheetahClub67, now you can call me The Big Howlin, or just Big Howl.
So don't forget, just because I look like a harry beast on the outside, doesn't mean I'm not still the adorable little Cheetah on the inside.
Mwaahahahah!

AwrooOOooo!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll work on it! LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank God cheetahclub is gone. I thought we would never get rid of him. 

Oh wait, your the same guy with a NEW NAME...... Uhhh, okay... then forget what I wrote earlier. 


Or something.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Another name change!!!!!!

Is this a new trend? LOL

OK Big Howlin... got it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Well at least your still here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

New name? New genetics.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Cheetah was weak and I had a bone to pick with him.
Actually did a name change because my old name was associated with an old email that no longer exists. *


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Is everyone having an identity crisis here lately??? 

LOL Nice name


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

In a related note, I am thinking of renaming myself something more similar to Cheetahclub67. I'm considering MoonlightBunnyRanch69. Whaddya think????Too tasteful......
:-> Love the new name there Big Howlin


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*CheetahClub67 was a reference to Alice Coopers first big gig at the Cheetah Club in 1967. How many people have done a name change and who? Curious.

And Rick: Love it...though I think the 69 is a little cliche. *


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cliche or not, it's fun! hehehehhehehheeee


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

CheetahClub67 is to The Big Howlin, as Jekel is to Hide. Monty Payton is to Michael Cleese as .....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

IMO ~ I think Big Howlin' fits ya.  :>  hehehehehe Goodbye CC, hello Big H.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! Now you gotta regain those posts MUHAHAHA!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought it was a reference to the clubs in Atlanta...

opps... I didn't say that.

I did not say that.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't know a cheetah could change its spots.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

DeathT: ...as Star Jones is to hotdogs.
Fangs: Thanks babe!
Skele: Nope. heheh I took them with me when I became the wolf.
 Ed: :googly:
Da: It cant unless the full moon forces to.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i was wondering who was this new person was with 816 post and to your ?
fangs ,scareshack boogirl, and myself is there anymore


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"Gonna dig up Howlin' Wolf... Put his skull on my guitar...
Gonna dig up Howlin' Wolf... Put his skull on my guitar...
Gonna eat me some head cheese... Gonna go too far...
-- _Mojo Nixon, "Gonna Dig Up Howlin' Wolf_


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hey i was lookn for that tune...cant find it
u got it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

hmmm, nice name change, Cheetah..er..BigHowlin.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the name change its cool.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Spanks!
It was more of a life change thing...being bitten by the wolf.
No matter how much I shave, the stubble grows back instantly.
Thats ok though...It makes me feel more, macho.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the name change. Everytime I saw "cheetaclub", images of that all girl group on Disney my 7 year old watches popped into my mind....trust me, it wasn't very fitting! LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> I like the name change. Everytime I saw "cheetaclub", images of that all girl group on Disney my 7 year old watches popped into my mind....trust me, it wasn't very fitting! LOL!


Glad I wasnt the only one.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hahah ooooh no. Good thing I got bit then.


----------

